# pigeon with le duck



## polonose (Jan 29, 2017)

howdo all, 
new to this forum, new to slingshots

i recently commented on a YT video asking about a slingshot to upgrade to when i let slip i use a £2.30 cheap chinese slingshot for the last few months. i didnt want to spend money before i knew i liked the hobby.
the commenter said i was an idiot and i would end up seriously hurt and would have no accuracy amongst other things

iv now gone through about 800 6mm, 120 9.5mm 250 self made clays of all sizes and about 200 small pebbles.
evenmade a catchbox

today i got my 3rd kill in the 3rd month (1 was a woody 2 was a duck) of my new hobby and although i am looking to upgrade i am very proud i got the 3 kills with a cheap chinese crappy slingshot 
this is the woody i took today just settling to roost about 45 mins before dark in a tree about 30-35 ft away with a 9.5mm 
it dropped immediately did about 3 flaps and died there was a lot of blood, the skull under the eyeish was crushed and had a hole about as deep as the 9.5

(the duck refers to the necknife,for any cutlery admirers)

very pleased hope i get on wellwith the forum cheers for reading.

also attached a pic of the slingshot mine looks different cos i wrapped it with paracord


----------



## polonose (Jan 29, 2017)

iv messed this up im sure meant to write iv used 120 9.5mms but im sure i did it wrong.
moderators feel free to delete the wrong reply or the whole thing if iv messed up some other how lol


----------



## andypandy1 (Apr 8, 2016)

Welcome aboard! I had the same sling until it started bending at the fork when i drew back, got scared cause i had seen videos online showing how they could potentially break easily so i discarded it and made a few slings downloading some templates from the forum and used those instead until i upgraded to a ppsg which is now my favorite sling, good shooting g nonetheless glad to have you here


----------



## Ukprelude (Apr 17, 2016)

Hey welcome dude nice kill there and welcome to the forum, I don't want to jump right in but I feel I need to. Please be careful with that slingshot you have there! Search youtube for something along the lines of "cheap Chinese slingshot" by gamekeeper john. He has done a strength test on most of these cheap Chinese cattys and they are very dangerous, I think you have been lucky so far especially using those tough as bands that come with it. Just don't want to hear of any1 taking an eye out thinking I could have said something before hand that's all! You will love the forum mate and I'm sure in no time at all you will down the right path with a safer shooter 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## polonose (Jan 29, 2017)

thanks for the kind words and the worry ha, but i think i have figured out why some people say they are good and others say they dangerous i actually bought 2 because originally i couldnt find a place to buy the triple bands and one of them i barely pulled it back and it bend completely over then this one i actually tried to break it and i couldnt (maybe somehow but not by pulling the forks with paracord) because i also saw johns video (as it was being delivered i got worried ha) but the one i have now is completely fine i think what happens is different companys in china lease the rights to produce them and they all use different materials. like i said im looking to upgrade v.soon and stay in the hobby (hopefully without loosing an eye  )
also i have looked at the gamekeeper cattys which i really like but i shoot finger and thumb brace type positition so i dunno which would serve me best tbh it might be worth switching to pinch grip this early in the game.
obv. im not advocating these cheap chinese ones but it got nme into the hobby which is great and now onto better things


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

polonose said:


> iv messed this up im sure meant to write iv used 120 9.5mms but im sure i did it wrong.
> moderators feel free to delete the wrong reply or the whole thing if iv messed up some other how lol


fixed it ....

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

@ polonos - Yeah be careful with that sling - Gamekeeper John also has a story somewhere sent by someone who had theirs break and slapped/gauged his cheek. There are some pretty nice catty's on eBay for around £18 (even less if you're sharp) made from ply. If you want a few examples of really good 'affordable' eBay specials to consider PM me.


----------



## gabeb (Jan 1, 2016)

polonose said:


> howdo all,
> new to this forum, new to slingshots
> 
> i recently commented on a YT video asking about a slingshot to upgrade to when i let slip i use a £2.30 cheap chinese slingshot for the last few months. i didnt want to spend money before i knew i liked the hobby.
> ...


Nice kill and triple tubes? I use single flats 15-10 mm and have great success. What do those bands draw? I'd look into a dankung catapult, they have one similar yet real stainless steel.


----------

